# H.K Porter Forester #3 limb cutters . . .



## JoeVR5 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a pair of limb cutters made by H.K Porter and am looking to buy a second pair. They are the best loppers I have ever used, but I can't find another one for the life of me.

It seems that H.K Porter made 3 different sizes of limb cutters; #1, #2, and #3 -- with #3 being the largest (34" long -- can cut over 2" branches pretty easily). This is the one that I own, but I can't find another one to purchase. 

Now all I can find are H.K. Porter bolt cutters when I search online. Can anyone help me out here? Any assistance or direction would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much!

Joe


----------



## imagineero (Jun 24, 2011)

if you can get them in the states, razorback pruners, or any pruners made by Levin are excellent. They are moderately pricey at $200+ /pair, but they last and last and last. Spare parts are also available for them. All the forestry guys in New Zealand use them, 8 hours a day 5 days a week and do maybe 150~200 trees/day with them. Easily get a few years out of a pair at that rate. For occasional use they'll last a lifetime.

Any of the first 3 pairs on this page are fine. They cut up to about 3" in the heavy duty. 

Professional Anvil and Bypass Loppers from Felco, Barnel and Razorback

Shaun


----------



## climberjones (Jun 24, 2011)

There was a hk porter plant in chanute ks might google that might help?


----------



## JoeVR5 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for that information!

These appear to be exactly what I'm looking for.

I wonder how much the shipping is from New Zealand though . . . Do they stock these in the US?


----------



## imagineero (Jul 8, 2011)

No worries....

These are proper big boy loppers, they'll do literally hundreds of thousands of 2" cuts. For the money, they're one of the best tools around. Not much more than say, for example, the fiskars, but in my opinion about 20X the tool.

Not sure if they stock in US, but a few people sell them here in aus. Vermeer comes to mind as a stockist in aus, and they are the sherrill tree distributor here, so maybe hitup sherrill tree/vermeer stateside?

Be sure to get the pouch with them, its fantastic.

Shaun


----------



## acrocha12 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HK Porter #3 Forester*

Hi Joe,
I have a pair of the #3 Forester available for you. It appears to be an antique or in very used condition, but with some Tender Loving Care I'm sure they'll be good as new. Please contact me at [email protected] for more info.http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/blob_blue.gif
Thanks,
Alexis
---------------
I have a pair of limb cutters made by H.K Porter and am looking to buy a second pair. They are the best loppers I have ever used, but I can't find another one for the life of me.

It seems that H.K Porter made 3 different sizes of limb cutters; #1, #2, and #3 -- with #3 being the largest (34" long -- can cut over 2" branches pretty easily). This is the one that I own, but I can't find another one to purchase. 

Now all I can find are H.K. Porter bolt cutters when I search online. Can anyone help me out here? Any assistance or direction would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much!

Joe[/QUOTE]


----------



## rocdoc (Nov 2, 2011)

The first site has #2 & #3 loppers . The second site has only #2 but much better price. I have my father's #2 that is still working well after ~65 years of use. None are as good as these.

Loppers
Forester™ Heavy-Duty Brush Cutter, 27"L, 150750 - Ben Meadows
http://www.amazon.com/Forester-0290...7IKQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320254141&sr=8-1


----------

